# Got poke weed?



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

In an ongoing attempt to know every bit of information I possibly can about the plants in my yard and their uses I have to say I am stunned and wowed by this one!
Poke, poke weed, or poke berry sure does have some amazing Medicinal uses! 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...r4DAAg&usg=AFQjCNHxuN-qIrrULwwsowMtra3MCoSIQw

It seems dangerous from what I've read though. Does anyone here use it? If so how, why, and how do you safely prepare it?

It's a beautiful plant! I plan to keep growing it for aesthetic reasons but also to feed the birds (something other than my veggies!).


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

I pick it in the spring when it comes up like asparagus and cook it the same way.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'll eat three to four berries a few times a day for osteoarthritis pain. I eat the leaves anytime. They are best in the spring, but I strip the vanes out of older leaves and eat them too. I do not boil twice or par boil. I'd like to make some wine of the berries, as they really help my arthritis (back) pain.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Do the berries taste good? They look a bit like a garden huckleberry... I imagine them tasting similar? 
Does eating it ever mess with your digestive tract? Mine is pretty sensitive. I read the berries have the least amount of toxins (once ripe). I love me some wine and wine making though and would be willing to try it... Do you have a recipe or link to one?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

They don't taste all too bad, but not great. I swallow them whole. I do not have a recipe for the wine, but it shouldn't be too hard to figure one out. It isn't something that you would drink recreationally, but is the best way of preserving the medicinal qualities of the berries. They don't mess with my stomach at all. You should try just eating two every 3-4 hours and see how you feel. 
I've heard of making a tincture of the root in whiskey and taking a couple tbls of that for the arthritis too, but I've never tried it myself. The berries do work well for me. They have a sweet taste but a somewhat, to me, unpleasant flavor.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

There is a what I think is a lot of myth about the danger of poke weed. You shouldn't eat the old tough leaves, and I try to stay away from the big stems, but I never boil it twice or any of that. I see no sense in eating something I have boiled the nutrients out of and poured down the drain. I known people to eat poke all of my life. I have never, ever known or heard of anyone who actually got sick from it.


----------



## 95bravo (Mar 22, 2010)

Poke is one of the three plants I have found that my sheep will not eat. Poke, Mullein, and Yucca. Fresh greens, Medicine, and soap all right there in the pasture.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

soap?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yucca.
It contains saponins which is the bubbly part of soap.

I grow and use Soapwort, which also has saponins, and it works pretty well.

And Poke is a useful plant in many different ways.
The root for some, the berries for others, but it must be used carefully.
As with all herbs, start small and see how it affects you.
Everyone is different.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Asked my husband if he would try some poke salit with me? He asked "what's in it?" , so I explained. He comes back with "wait, there's no pork in it? I thought it was some kinda salad... Like cobb or Caesar."

Lol, guess I still got that southern drawl.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I have poke weed, in Northern New York! I had to have a guy from the cooperative extension I D it as I could not figure it out. He had to let people in the office look at it before coming up with a name. I looked at pictures of it and sure nuff, poke weed. I researched it and only came up with the toxic stuff, especially the berries. How interesting that there are real uses for it. Since my back is an issue I am really intrigued with this info!!!! It makes sense too, as the birds eat some of the berries. 

It spreads far and wide. From the original patch it has spread quite widely. It is not as agressive as many other plants but I can see where it could easily get out of hand. I pull it when young when I find a new patch. I have to think in a warmer area it mut be worse. Even useful plants can overdo their welcome. (Now that I know it can be useful.)


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

These photos aren't all that good but they show the dangers of too much poke weed in the backyard. You may want to avert your eyes as these photos are truly horrific.

The pup survived his bath.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The horror. The horror.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

we I was a kid my dad had a little white car, I decided to paint it purple with the poke plant by the garage. Took me all day and I was so proud of myself............Dad was not!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I like the looks of poke. It's one of the weeds that usually gets a pass in my garden. If it were at all difficult to grow, I'll bet it would be a highly-sought-after cultivar. ound:


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This is quite interesting as I've heard for years that the berries (as well as the red veins) in Poke Salet are poisonous. Still I've seen birds eat the berries and one year I caught my goats LOVING the black berries without any apparent harm to them.

I have enjoyed the leaves (young and more mature). I simply make sure no red veins are in what I cook; and I only cook once. It tastes better than any other green I've ever eaten!!

I had no idea about its medicinal properties and, since I too suffer from arthritic pain in my back, hip and knees, I'd be interested in knowing how to prepare them to serve medicinally. The first chance I get I'm going to eat one (will swallow whole on an empty stomach) to see how it affects me. I think I'll do this when I have someone around who might be able to rush me to a hospital in case it is poisonous.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

So when you say it helps with arthritic pain - I'm just trying to wrap my brain around this. You hear of arthritis but I'm not so sure I know exactly what that is. And as I get older I wonder if that's why my hips hurt. It's growing everywhere around here - guess I'll join in the fun and swallow a couple berries tomorrow before breakfast.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Osteoarthritis. I don't think it does much good for Rheumatoid arthritis.


----------



## tracylee (Jun 29, 2013)

Pokeweed oil is on of the ingredients I use to treat psoriasis and a few other skin problems.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Found this seems its safer to dry the berry first!

Pokeweed is especially known as an effective treatment for pain and swelling from rheumatoid arthritis. Joint pain and leg cramps can be treated with one to four drops of fresh poke root tincture daily. 

As an alternative, one or two dried berries can be swallowed whole, so that the poisonous seeds will not be digested. Berry-infused spirits have been prescribed for âchronic rheumatismâ for decades. Pokeweedâs anodyne properties can aid headache sufferers as well, with the same small dosage of root tincture. 

SO WHO TRIED IT?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

So who tried it? I collected some but an a bit afraid to try it. I keep thinking of that movie with Brook Shield and they take the berry's after the baby ate some that they thought he would die


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

I have the root tincture- and have used it very sparingly a few times over the last couple years. Two-three drops is all I an handle at a time. I use it when my immune system needs a major kick-start. Mostly I use poke root topically (salve or oil); no experience with the berries at all. Anyone else? Interesting thread. 
~nyx


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Forcast said:


> So who tried it? I collected some but an a bit afraid to try it. I keep thinking of that movie with Brook Shield and they take the berry's after the baby ate some that they thought he would die



Our season is over, at least for the berries. They've dried up on the vine, untouched by been the birds. Think it's too late for the roots?


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Our season is over, at least for the berries. They've dried up on the vine, untouched by been the birds. Think it's too late for the roots?


I normally harvest the roots Oct-Nov.


----------

